# sysutils/bsdisks not working



## 20-100-2fe (Oct 13, 2019)

I have successfully used bsdisks previously but I don't remember whether I had to do something special to get it to work or not.
I've reinstalled it on 12.1-RC1 and it doesn't work at all, without even an error message in /var/log/messages.
Does it need some configuration to work or should I submit a PR?


----------



## 20-100-2fe (Oct 16, 2019)

In case someone else came across the same issue, the answer is that bsdisks relies on hald. To get bsdisks to work, you need to:

Create a /usr/local/etc/polkit-1/rules.d/99-removable-media.rules file with the following content (adjust to your needs, e.g. change the "users" group):


```
if ((action.id == "org.freedesktop.hal.storage.mount-removable"
    || action.id == "org.freedesktop.hal.storage.eject")
    && subject.isInGroup("users")) {
        return polkit.Result.YES;
}
```

Append the following line to /etc/devfs.conf (change "users" if needed):


```
add path 'usb/*' mode 0660 group users
```

Append the following line to /etc/rc.conf:


```
hald_enable="YES"
```

DBUS must also be enabled, but this is probably already the case if you have a working desktop environment.

This is enough to mount a msdosfs USB stick, I still have to figure out how to make it mount exFAT USB sticks, installing fusefs-exfat from ports is apparently not enough. I'll post here again when I'll have this sorted out.


----------

